# inj Metribolone cycle



## stam75 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello, 

About to start a Metribolone cycle (injectable), also running a Sustanon base 250 (twice a week)

I have a question pertaining dosage, I intend to dose it at 500mcg to begin with (first week) and go up from there, taking 4 different types of liver protection supplements.

The issue I have is that the concentration on the vial is 10Mg/ML, the supplier told me I needed to inject 0.5ML in order to have a 500mcg dose.. according to my calculations 0.5ML would amount to 5Mg, not 0.5Mg (500mcg)

I am positive that is correct, but just want to triple check since I definitely do not want to OD on Metribolone.

Much appreciated !


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 9, 2015)

Metribolone.. isn't that 17-methyl tren?


----------



## stam75 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes, for some reason I see it referred to as Methyltrienolone most often for its oral form and Metribolone for the injectable, but it's the same compound.

Planning on running a very very low dose, still have the dosage issue to figure out.


----------



## stam75 (Dec 9, 2015)

As you can see it's an extremely strong concentration at 10mg/ml... so for 500mcg I would take 0.05ML (5 tick marks on a 0.3ML syringe) which is tiny.

Not sure why the supplier told me 0.5ML


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 9, 2015)

Your math is right his is wrong.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2015)

Your source is an idiot. .5mL would **** you up.

Keep sugar handy. This stuff can make you go hypo in a heart beat. No low carb nonsense.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2015)

Also a slin pin might make dosing easier.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 9, 2015)

Anything dosed in mcg makes me not even want to mess with it


----------



## stam75 (Dec 9, 2015)

I was positive, thanks guys, just wanted to make sure, since this is no joke.

I did an oral methyltren cycle last year with really great results, but wanted a lower dose and lower liver impact, so went with the injectable.

Definitely yes on the slin pin, 1" slin pin on the delts for 500mcg good to go.

Thanks !


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 10, 2015)

Idk much about methyltren or your source but I have heard of it...when i lived in miami my roommate was using hardcore labs. I'd grab some tudca.


----------



## stam75 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sounds good, yes Im doing TUDCA, LIV52 and Himalaya liver care all together


----------



## Laser50216 (Sep 9, 2020)

how did this cycle go for you? what advice can you offer about Metribolone? I have something coming my way which per ml is 2000 mcg of Metribolone plus 75 mg of ment and test without esters. I'm mostly planning on using this as an add on for a competition on top of a test only cycle of 400 mg per week. Since I won't be using for very long do you think I'll need any liver or kidney support or anything else that should be taken along with it?


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2020)

Laser50216 said:


> how did this cycle go for you? what advice can you offer about Metribolone? I have something coming my way which per ml is 2000 mcg of Metribolone plus 75 mg of ment and test without esters. I'm mostly planning on using this as an add on for a competition on top of a test only cycle of 400 mg per week. Since I won't be using for very long do you think I'll need any liver or kidney support or anything else that should be taken along with it?


 

Click on the user name to look at the profile. Then you can see his last login date.

4 years ago. 

Please consider keeping a log here when you do run your cycle.


----------



## Laser50216 (Sep 9, 2020)

*sure thing*



Jin said:


> Click on the user name to look at the profile. Then you can see his last login date.
> 
> 4 years ago.
> 
> Please consider keeping a log here when you do run your cycle.



ah ok. yes I could do that. hoping to find out a little more information before the first time I try it out. I'll probably start with something like .2 ml the first time then .5 and then decide based on that how much for the competition day


----------



## Links-zdv (Sep 14, 2020)

Lol at the date.


----------

